# Floating filtration system



## immune (Oct 20, 2010)

I've been thinking that it would be cool to devise a filtration system that was housed inside of what appeared to the unknowing eye to be some sort of floating log. I would want the water to go through an intake on one side of the log and through some activated carbon and sponges then pushed out holes drilled on the submerged side of the other side of the long.

Is this possible?

Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

the idea is great i would imagine that using a PVC "log" (painted perhaps or burnt with a torch to color and effect) with some type of mechanical filtration (pads and such) to the next chamber with carbon and out with an integrated power head as your hidden source for water movement would be cool..... i mean you could use a resin "log" but they cost a ton for a project that may require a few attempts to get it just how you want it


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

how much water are you moving through it? i think the desired GPH will be key in how you will proceed with ur design.


Also is this log going to actually float round or will be be secured and just look like its floating? This will greatly impact how you manage your wiring and how your setup will be constructed.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

half fill with spray foam and send wires out the top then it can move around and wires will stay up LOL


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

well if hes looking at low gph, a air pump to move water is a much safer option than installing a motor. If hes looking to move a lot of water, its possible to find hollowed out driftwood or resin and mode the interior to work like a HOB inside the tank where the motor pulls water into the log, and pushes it through filter media to be expelled wherever the output is. Its a matter of risk and design in using air would be a different design, much easier, than a motor where u need to figure out how to make a waterproof compartment that will allow you to switch out the motor if it fried. Using a submersible pump would work as well, but u still need to factor in how to seal one end for only input or the water will recycle itself and you wont be cleaning ur water as much.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

you do realize that we said the same thing?? you did make a great point about an air lift type though... hmmm interesting not sure if it would have the desired pull.... i still kinda dig the over all concept.... perhaps i will pull out some scraps while on vacation this week and tinker with i the idea....
darn it Sin you know the better half is going to kill me if i keep making things we dont need ......


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

Ii think we have different ideas of what it would look like structurally but the basic concept is the same.

Using air will be safer but the gph will be really much lower than using a powerhead.

Ha! same with me i keep thinking up custom tank ideas and im already working on the project i posted in the DIY section and just started a second project for a 1.5g on the side. Already short on time, but i just cant stop starting new things >.<


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

me too .... but back to the OP i thin kit is doable with some planning and trial.. if one of us dont try it let us know how your design comes out...


----------

